#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-28
<ncweber> When I log in to the group, I get a pop-up message from something called "frigg".  Does anyone know what that is?
<maco> the group?
<maco> this channel, you mean?
<ncweber> Sorry, yes this channel.
<ncweber> This is the message I get:
<ncweber> (09:44:34) frigg:
<ncweber> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to ncweber) from frigg
<ncweber> I'm still new  to the whole IRC thing.  Plus, I'm using Pidgin to connect, and Pidgin refers to the channel as a group. *shrug*
<maco> ncweber: frigg would be some other user on the freenode server, but it's not someone in this channel
<maco> they did a command that requests info about what irc client you are using
<ncweber> I see.
<ncweber> Kind of a 'whois' sort of thing?
<maco> there is also a whois command
<maco> that tells you if they have the "real name" field set and which freenode server they're on, and if they lack a cloak then itd show the ip address too
<maco> ctcp version is like a whois for your pidgin instead of for you
<maco> cuz all itd tell them is that you're running pidgin version whatever
<ncweber> Cool. Thanks.
<bcurtiswx> maco, any chance you'd get to make it to TOI this weekend?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-29
<bcurtiswx> Hey maco, did my TOI email get sent out ok. I don't see it in my google sent box.
<maco> yeah
<bcurtiswx> Thx
<bcurtiswx> Wtf google...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-01
<bcurtiswx> maco, you plan on attenting Bug Jam ?
<maco> maybe later in the evening
<bcurtiswx> OK, thx
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-04-02
<bcurtiswx> im leaving to West Falls Church right now, will be at TOI within 1-1.5 hours
<bcurtiswx> saying the metro won't be "too bad"
<bcurtiswx> 4 at TOI right now
<bcurtiswx> maco, network manager on KDE is painful. i don't understand it
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, you stopping by TOI today?
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: not planning, but I could, why?
<bcurtiswx> its the global bug jam you should come by and chill for a while
<bcurtiswx> don't make me sick kjcole on you...
<ncweber> If nothing else, the food is awesome.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-03-25
<adom> hi all
<adom> everyone settle down
<JonathanD> Hi.
<JonathanD> Lets party!
<adom> who gave JonathanD mountain dew?
<JonathanD> I never drink mountain dew :(
<adom> You're missing out. It's like legal cocaine! I CAN'T STOP SHAKING.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-03-29
<adom> [A
<adom> nvm that
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-03-27
<adom> anyone know a good tutorial on using password-less ssh keys with Ubuntu Server + encrypted home directories? i've got it set with an authorized_keys file outside the home dir, then both encrypted/unencrypted ~/.ssh/authorized_keys files symlink there, but once i log in via my ssh key fine i'm asked for my encryption passphrase and i have to type it in. and since my home dir isn't unencrypted before login, i have to manuall
<ChinnoDog> It is those type of issues that make me not use directory encryption.
<adom> ChinnoDog: yeah i don't use it at home normally, but it's on a work vps, so i'd like to feel a little more secure about leaving vulnerable info on the server.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-03-30
<ubuntourist> Does this still log?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-31
<swift110-phone__> Hey
